# For the BOYS: First Celebrated or Not?



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

So it seems the women have a very important, or at least memorable first for going into puberty. Now as a guy, explain to me your first memorable sign of strolling into puberty, and were you happy or sad? This is a semi-joke thread, but as I'm writing it I am interested in what guys were thinking when they started growing up.

For me I had an obsession with growing my first armpit hairs. I was honestly checking in the mirror everyday just hoping that each new day would be the day I would miraculously grow an afro under my arms. When I finally started growing armpit hair though, I kind of lost interest. Anyways, I'd like to here your stories.


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

I was always pretty tall.

When I was 14almost15 I was with this girl, and she looked up at me, and simply said

"Eww why do you have hair on your neck??"

Turns out I had a solid little patch of hair growing over my adams apple that I somehow didn't notice sprouting up.

My grandma showed me how to shave and I felt like a Man.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

The first time I noticed that i had more facial hair than me Granny. Wow what a great moment (for her and me)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I had my first wet dream and then I realised that it was actually my period and that I'm not a boy.

Also, Dub, I'm really glad you're back.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

haha, cheers Berry mate!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

To be honest, I didn't notice it at all. It happened so gradually that I didn't even realize anything was happening. But I didn't have any friends during any of that time, so I didn't really have any reason to worry about or be conscious of any of that.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I was an embarassing auntie. When my oldest nephew began growing hairs under his arms and I could see them under his t-shirt sleeves, I told him I was going to get the tweezers. He he he.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

It was in the woods. I felt something funny. And I told my friend that we have to head back home.

I'm sure I'm missing the most important parts of this story, but my mind slips.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

I was 14 years old and in the hospital, waiting to get blood drawn. As the nurse was preparing me to insert the needle she was running her fingers over my arm, and she hits me with "You have great veins." "If you thought those were great, you're going to love the one on my neck," I thought to myself.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eh, it was a change. I blossomed into manhood. That first shave in January, 1991 - right after the First Gulf War started.
.....you remember - Saddam Hussein was nuts enough to try to invade Kuwait for their oil saying it was part of Iraq. :lol


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I was over the moon when I saw my first pube at 12.

At 28, my facial hair is still in the process of growing. Only got one of my "handle bars" in the last year... the other one is slowly getting there. Might actually be able to grow a full beard when I'm 30!


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

The first time I made good use of porn at 13


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

armpit hair


----------



## TheNobleSugarCube (Jan 3, 2011)

I noticed when I had constant growth spurts. Other than that, the hair wasn't a big deal.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I had my first wet dream and then I realised that it was actually my period and that I'm not a boy.
> 
> Also, Dub, I'm really glad you're back.


What was I on when I wrote this. :teeth


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

For boys, it usually involves a book or binder and walking sideways.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Around 13, I had that armpit hair obsession too lol


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I think first time i really realized i was... changing was when my voice was slowly changing and when my legs got hairier.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

i was the second person in my year to grow facial hair, or bum fluff as they called it. Not good. each year has a couple hundred people in it


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

lol facial hair was not it for me...Im 30 and still cant grow a mustache

I had the armpit hair hope as well....I dont remember when I got pubes....but I remember having pubes but not armpit hair and feeling like a little girl haha


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Y'all are so cute.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

I was/am an extremely late bloomer, and was pretty self-conscious about my lack of armpit hair until I was almost 18.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I was somewhat indifferent to the whole process in the beginning. I knew that puberty was a stage that I would go through, but I didn't really obsess about it. But I guess the first thing I noticed was the growth of facial hair, and armpit hair, and, other places where hair grows:b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think the legs and voice, too. I use the Brady Bunch line (it makes people laugh when I do it) "Time to Chaaaa-aaaaaange" :lol

That alone is so awkward for boys. I would never tease my future son (or even my imaginary illegitmate one). :lol

*Twentieth anniversary of my first shave is this month :afr :lol


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

deff the voice change thing for me. i still cant grow most facial hair and im twenty. i can grow like a f-ed up stash and a bit of hair on my chin. anyway, voice change, it was embarressing, kids would call you gay and stuff lol


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Voice started hoarsening. Was called upon to sing the morning prayer at school. Tried to be brave and sang in a loud voice.

Then one of the teachers commented on how distinct it sounded. Class laughed. Was embarrassed.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

It all happened too gradually for me to take notice of it. Though my voice did used to crack all the time like that fast food guy from The Simpsons :b

The only real memorable event I can think of is the first time I ejaculated. I started off feeling startled and confused, then pleasured, then satisfied and then asleep... Not much has changed since.


----------



## MaxSchreck (Nov 1, 2010)

im 19 and im finally starting to see that my facial hair is turning dark.. Irritating thing is it has to be in the right light. If not it's white as hell. but with sunlight it's dark, so weird.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I noticed my pubes growing during a fap session when I was 12. Then I started to grow a beard, moustache, chest hair, and from that moment on I knew I was a man, a manly man, perhaps the manliest manly man of all.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't really remember that much. Puberty was pretty uneventful for me. However, I do remember one thing and it was pretty funny. In high school, I think when I was 15, a friend of mine missed school one day and called me up to ask what he missed in the classes we had together. Well, I was going through everything and then I was about to tell him about math class and I said "in math." Except math came out more like maaaaattthh, all high-pitched. We both got a pretty good laugh out of that.

Thats pretty much the only thing I remember about that time that stands out where I knew changes were happening


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

When my voice broke I thought I sounded like a movie star. Still do, it's only been a week.


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I had my first wet dream and then I realised that it was actually my period and that I'm not a boy.


LOLOL :clap

I remember I had EXTREMELY sensitive nipples - even the brush of my shirt against them caused super strong pain.

I also had super sensitive balls - they hurt so much...every time I sat down it felt like they were being squeezed in a vice - not coo. I went to a doctor, then to a specialist who thought he was funny and said he'd have to remove one. I started tearing up and looked up my mum, when she laughed and told me it was all a joke - they were both in on it :roll Apparently it was hilarious :sus

Turns out it was just a perfectly normal thing some guys go through and I was reaching testicular maturity a bit earlier than average - in short, I had reached the fabled "Stage 6" of testicular development.

The next day I confided in my friend (what I thought to be) a point of pride. ******* told the whole class and everyone made fun of me for having Stage 6 balls


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

BAHAHA stage 6 balls, classic :rofl


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I remember after being on school holdays there'd be some boys whose voices had changed and they grew taller, and we'd be like huh? o.0 They grow up so fast...physically..:b


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- When my mom pointed out that my voice was getting deep & my legs were getting hairy
- When I had my first wet dream & then could wait to go back to sleep every night for a period hoping it would happen again



VanDamMan said:


> For boys, it usually involves a book or binder and walking sideways.


Haha, I did this when I was school & needed some cover, lol


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Erections in elementary school, bleh **** those things. I can only remember one particular instance in gym class where my team was on the bench waiting to get subbed into play again and one magically propped up out of nowhere. Luckily we didn't have to play for a little while and it subsided. Damn me and my 10" penis, always getting in the way.


----------



## yes (Feb 27, 2008)

I am the only one who hates puberty? I mean I don't like any body or facial hair really, plus I like my kinda not deep voice. Fortunately that didn't change though.

Those who have like no facial hair... give my your genes! We can swap! I pluck the hell out of my chin and face. Got an epistick too for the hairs that you cannot see. Designer gene therapy would be pretty cool if it existed. Makes me think of "REPO: The Genetic Opera".


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

When I first started growing facial hair, that was definitely celebrated.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

yes said:


> I am the only one who hates puberty? I mean I don't like any body or facial hair really, plus I like my kinda not deep voice. Fortunately that didn't change though.
> 
> Those who have like no facial hair... give my your genes! We can swap! I pluck the hell out of my chin and face. Got an epistick too for the hairs that you cannot see. Designer gene therapy would be pretty cool if it existed. Makes me think of "REPO: The Genetic Opera".


I wasn't a big fan of that stage of my life...it was very awkward.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

I honestly didn't notice. Or if I did, I can't remember.


----------

